# Another reason to avoid Autozone



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

:newbie:I just started the task of replacing my timing chain in my nissan truck and when i removed the theromstat, it was broken.. The lower ring piece was floating in the thermostat housing. Thermostat/Water pump were from Autozone. Less than 2 years old. Probably 20k or less on them.

I have had a radiatior, brake calipers, water pump, thermostat, alternator, starter, ignition relay and others all fail. They all came from Autozone and were installed on Dodge, Ford, Nissan, Buick. 

Their is a reason why autozone offers lifetime exchange on their parts. They 
get them REALLY CHEAP. So if you return the part they still make a profit.
CHEAP PART=CHEAP PRICE=BIG PROFIT!

Their parts suck!

Buy OEM if you can afford it. Im sticking with Napa and Nissan.
I have had enough with Autozones Stores and their made in 
CHINA/MEXICO JUNK!:fluffy:

so please learn from my mystakes. its worth the $$$ bucks to buy oem parts.
:balls::idhitit::loser:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think autone is awesome..

i just love there life time warranty..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have that love/hate relationship with the Zone also. Their parts use to be pretty good, and some still are, but we (at my shop) have experienced more AZ part failures so far this year than the past 8 or 9 years altogether.

Note that other parts stores are also selling the China crap, too, and sometimes AZ isn't even the lowest price anymore. You have to be very selective about what you buy. 

I'll second that move for Nissan OE. Haven't needed anything major from them but with my discount they are usually the way to go.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have an Advance Auto Parts, a NAPA, a Pep Boys, and an Autozone all within a mile of my house and within about half a mile of each other.

Advance - my favorite, their employees are by far the nicest and most knowledgeable, and for the most part I've had good luck with their parts. Their alternators can be a little iffy, it seems like I went through one every couple years in my '88 200SX V6. 

Pep Boys - store is old and dirty, a lot of room devoted to ricer junk and electric scooters , their parts-counter guys are Ok, the other employees are usually worthless.

Autozone - just opened a couple years ago, I've never bought any major parts from them, just maintenance stuff. The employees are pretty good, not usually up to the caliber of knowledge and service of Advance.

Napa - sometimes more expensive, but typically very knowledgeable people, if you happen to stop by while they're OPEN. I swear the banks are open more than this place. They must have very loyal customers to compete with the Pep Boys right across the street and the Advance and Autozone around the corner, which you don't have to take time off work to get to when they're open.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

My problems has been the parts just dont last. 
So your changing them out sooner.
Starters only lasting a year or two?
Radiators only lasting 1-2years.
Thermostats only lasting 1-2years.
Alternators 1-2years.
It seems to me if you can afford the extra $$ for parts
from NAPA, Oreilys or Dealership, its worth. They do seem to 
last longer.
:fluffy:


----------



## D21FAN (Jul 13, 2009)

bought 2 injectors from autozone for my nissan 240. both failed


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Autozone and others that are selling these inferior new runs of Chinese made junk will eventually become overwhelmed with returns and their sales numbers will take a sharp turn downward. They will be forced to find other sources or just tell us, "That part is no longer available." Which IS what I've been hearing from them lately.

My fear is that there are few sources for some parts and when China becomes the ONLY source to buy a part from then our wheels, hypothetically speaking, will come to a screeching halt.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh and yesterday I called another, independent auto parts store, that sells World Pack parts and from other suppliers as well. I had them pull a Starter/Interlock Relay and an Oil Pressure Switch and lay them out for me.

Guess what? They are both stamped, "Made in China" right smack on the parts themselves. We're all just screwed! BTW, have you recently looked to see where the shoes you are wearing are made?

If we were to ever go to war with China we would all be barefoot in about a year. Assuming we were still here and not speaking Chinese. LOL


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experiences, pro and con, with Advance, Napa, Pep Boys and Autozone. I have bought from a couple but not the other two. I will consider your comments when I decide where to shop in the future.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

for the most part you should consider the source and do you own home work..

that is some people start working on their truck and then when things go wrong they come here and try to get some answers..

most times the problem is they cut twice and measured once..


i have been using az parts for as long as i can remember .
i can not remember any part failing..

look back at some of the post of those who are saying bad things about az parts..

half of them ask for help and then when it is given to them they all of a sudden fix it them selves..

which is a tell tale sign in and of itself..

some of the rest would blame the sun being in there eyes before ever admitting that they did not know what the hell they were doing and did it any way..

i have had a nissan truck for 20 plus years and use az exclusively for parts..

they have competitive parts and are open 24 hours ..

i know i will get blasted but i hope you will keep in mind i am old and have helped countless people with the up keep and repair problems as well as supply parts and resource info about the nissan truck..

search my name and search the neighsayers and decide for your self..

autozone is no worse than any other parts store and they have cheaper prices..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree! I've had parts fail from ALL my local stores. Even the OEM parts fail eventually ...or we wouldn't be looking for aftermarkets ones to replace them with.


----------



## sheardog (Jun 21, 2009)

I must agree with zanegrey, they may not have oem but i have not had any problems with thier parts. I am at best a shade tree mech. but have bought parts from them for my 87 camaro(my baby and true love), my wifes 94 mazda 626(the most dependable car i have ever purchased) and my 85 nissan king cab(my daily driver and more dependable than my camaro). In short the counter people have always been freindly and as helpful as they could and they have always had the parts i was looking for, except for a carb rebuild kit and float bowl insert for my camaro which i found at: Carburetor Parts and Service - Carburetor Factory. Also very friendly and helpful people. at least i think thats the correct website, will double check and edit if i'm incorrect. Just wanted to chime in.:cheers:


----------



## spilsnthrils (Apr 3, 2009)

I would have to agree with zanegrey on this point.

There are two groups of people here. One group gets paid to professionaly work on cars and the other group either can not afford to pay the first group or likes to do it our selves. The professional group paid for an education and second group pays for their education sometimes by buying parts twice either way you have to pay lol.

I have bought parts from Autozone, Shucks, Napa and most all of them are made in Mexico or China and probably come from the same manufacture. In the 15 years or so I have been working on my own cars the only part that I have had that was truly defective from Autozone was a throw out bearing for a clutch. After 3 bearings went out after just a few weeks of use the guy at AZ gave me a different throw-out bearing and its been the jeep for 6 years now. Good thing for the lifetime warranty bad thing removing transmission and transfercase in a 77 jeep wagoner 3 times. 

So I don't think its where parts are purchased from face it everything is now made in china it is the downfall of America. So to me it comes down to the quality of customer service. Personally I try to shop at a locally owned parts store to keep some of the money in my home town. And since this is a home town owned store I seem to get better customer service as the owner knows that is what keeps his bis alive. I deal directly with the owner and his family so there seems to be a more honest transaction. Fact I have found all of his prices to be as good if not better than all the retail stores. Sometimes by 25% down side allot of stuff has to be ordered.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I personally shop at O reilly because there is no autozone where I live and NAPA is just to dam expensive for a 17 year old like me. All I can say is that autozone has an amazing, if not the best, website of all of em'. Autozone.com has online chilton manuals, service interval charts, and a maintenance logbook. All of this is free. They obviously care about helping DIY's even if you aint one of their customers.


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah stay away from Autozone, I manage an Advance. hahaha

But honestly our emphasis IS on helping people above anything else. Its why I chose to work there. /shameless plug


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

TheTygur said:


> Yeah stay away from Autozone, I manage an Advance. hahaha
> 
> But honestly our emphasis IS on helping people above anything else. Its why I chose to work there. /shameless plug


There are so many of each around here. I know which store to go to, that someone actually knows what I'm talking about or needing, instead of ripping the competition - or me. I went in 1 Advance store in Columbus, needing a clutch head bit, for my 61 chevy. The smart-ass clown working the counter, thought it was amusing. He claimed chevy never used any clutch head screws, that I should go home and check again. In all of his 20 some years, he knew all about my car.
Instead of adjusting his attitude-like he really needed, I went to a different store chain altogether, and bought what I needed, and took my wiper system off. I don't shop Advance anymore, if another chain has what I need, I'll drive a little further if I have to, and pay more if necessary. Last thing I need, is listening to a smart-ass, who is totally wrong.
Ripping the competition, or even worse a customer, is really bad business.


----------

